

Ask HN: Does anyone make use of Google's Reading level filter while searching? - bilalhusain

The Reading level filter is supposed to limit your search results by reading comprehension level#. What kind of searches can benefit from this? Do you use it for certain use cases?<p># from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;websearch&#x2F;answer&#x2F;142143?hl=en
======
selllikesybok
Sure. If I'm looking for basic/general information about a topic (Google-as-
encyclopedia) I usually don't bother.

If I'm looking for more deep-dive / technical items, I'll try the Advanced
reading level filter to weed out news items and intros.

